# fin da tempi non sospetti



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

J'ai du mal à traduire cette expression en français.

Voici l'extrait que je dois traduire (le passage est long, mais il me semble important de le restituer ainsi pour un contexte optimal):
_Fin da principio è la centralità che Castelli riconosce *fin da tempi non sospetti *alla comunicazione aziendale, prima – nel 1955 – con la fondazione di un house organ assolutamente innovativo come la rivista “Qualità”, affidata alla direzione artistica di un geniale esponente della grafica italiana come Michele Provinciali, poi – negli anni Settanta – con la fondazione di una struttura parallela all’azienda come xxx, che lavora sui temi della ricerca e della comunicazione, organizza eventi e manifestazioni di design di livello internazionale e si offre come officina-laboratorio ad alcuni allora giovani designers come Michele De Lucchi, Paola Navone, Franco Raggi e Alberto Meda.
_
J'ai essayé de le traduire comme suit:
_Communication d’entreprise : voilà la priorité de Castelli *dès le tout début*, avec dans un premier temps – en 1955 – la création d’un journal d’entreprise totalement innovant comme la revue Qualità (« Qualité »), sous la direction artistique d’un ambassadeur du graphisme italien de génie comme Michele Provinciali, suivie dans les années soixante de la création d’une structure parallèle à l’entreprise comme _xxxx_, travaillant sur des thèmes de la recherche et de la communication, organisant événements et manifestations de design d’envergure internationale et se proposant comme atelier d’expérimentation à quelques designers prometteurs tels que Michele De Lucchi, Paola Navone, Franco Raggi et Alberto Meda.

Mais je trouve que ma traduction de ce terme italien tombe un peu à plat en français._

Auriez-vous quelques suggestions?

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao,
se ti può consolare, io ho dei seri problemi a capirla anche in italiano! 
Preferisco pensarci un po' su...


----------



## julestof

Ciao,
se ti può aiutare l'espressione "fin da tempi non sospetti" (usata e spesso abusata in Italia) significa "da tempi in cui (una qualche attività o disciplina) non era ancora una moda / un'abitudine diffusa" e quindi si sottolinea che si è precursori dell'attività / disciplina.
es. _Egli negli anni '70, fin da tempi non sospetti, abbraccia le posizioni tipiche di una moderna sinistra riformista, quando in Italia essere riformisti era considerato una "bestemmia"._
Nel tuo caso, quindi, a "dès le tout debout" aggiungerei qualcosa come "*en veritable precurseur*"...


----------



## Nunou

O.K...non avevo mai sentito questo modo di dire e dopo un po' di ricerche finalmente sono arrivata ad una possibile interpretazione per il nostro contesto...."fin dai tempi in cui nessuno (ancora) sospettava l'importanza della comunicazione aziendale, Castelli ne fa una priorità" 
Castelli è un precursore/un pioniere della comunicazione aziendale / con notevole anticipo sui tempi, riconosce alla comunicazione un'importanza fondamentale 
A mio parere si deve trovare un modo di esprimere che lui è in anticipo sui tempi, tipo "en avance sur son temps".  
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## matoupaschat

Je dirais:
_"Depuis le début, c'est le rôle central/l'importance primordiale que Castelli reconnaît, *à une époque pas encore suspecte*, à la communication d'entreprise, d'abord en 1955, en fondant un "house organ" résolument innovant, la revue "Qualità", dont il confie la direction artistique à un ambassadeur de génie du graphisme italien, Michele Provinciali, et en créant par après Centrokappa, une structure parallèle à l’entreprise, qui travaille sur des thèmes de la recherche et de la communication, organise des événements et manifestations de design d’envergure internationale et se propose comme atelier d’expérimentation à quelques designers jeunes et prometteurs, tels que Michele De Lucchi, Paola Navone, Franco Raggi et Alberto Meda."_
Que signifie exactement cette époque pas encore suspecte, cela je te laisse l'expliquer si nécessaire.


Edit: Parfait! Je vois que ça a été expliqué...

Ciao à tous.


----------



## Nunou

Matou...ne deduco che si dice più o meno nello stesso modo anche in francese, bene...annoto entrambe le espressioni (I + F)
Proprio vero che non si finisce mai d'imparare...

Buona serata!


----------



## damoskito

Ciao! grazie a tutti! sì, penso di dover modificare la mia traduzione mettendoci "précuseurs" o qcosa del genere.


----------



## Nunou

Eh no...non potete mica lasciarmi così! Avevo appena scoperto l'esistenza di questo modo di dire in italiano e ora vorrei essere certa di cosa succede in francese.... 
Esiste o non esiste questo modo di dire? Intendo come lo scriveva prima Matou  

EDIT: più che le esatte parole, intendo il "senso". Ovviamente ho già sentito entrambe le espressioni ma mai prima d'ora le avevo collegate a "in anticipo sui tempi/precursore..", in italiano ora sono sicura che il significato è anche quello...in francese ancora no...


----------



## damoskito

per quanto mi riguarda non l'ho mai sentita né letta in francese; o almeno mi sembra molto meno estesa rispetto a quella italiana; ma proviamo!


----------



## matoupaschat

*EDIT:* Nunou, di che cosa stai parlando? Io parlo dei "tempi non sospetti". Non significa in anticipo sui tempi, bensì in un epoca in cui non era ancora ritenuto sospetto badare alla comunicazione aziendale. 

Beh, esiste, si e no, nel senso che non è un'espressione cristalizzata, né in francese, né in italiano , ma suppongo che faccia parte del patrimonio genetico comune alle nostre lingue e se la traduci pari pari nessuno si renda conto.


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> *EDIT:* Nunou, di che cosa stai parlando? Io parlo dei "tempi non sospetti"
> 
> Beh, esiste, si e no, nel senso che non è un'espressione cristalizzata, ma suppongo che faccia parte del patrimonio genetico comune alle nostre lingue e se la traduci pari pari nessuno si renda conto.



Ecco...ora è chiaro, in francese non ha lo stesso senso. Il problema è che in italiano significa davvero anche quello, non è solo un'espressione per "confondere le idee". Su WR c'è anche una discussione in merito a questo  però è nella sezione italiano-inglese. Sul net ci sono anche altri esempi...

Letteralmente qualcosa tipo: tempi in cui non te lo aspetti / nessuno se lo aspetta...

Grazie a tutti e due per aver dissolto i miei dubbi 


EDIT: non sono sicura che si tratti di un'espressione cristallizzata in italiano, certo è che apparentemente si usa parecchio...


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Letteralmente qualcosa tipo: tempi in cui non te lo aspetti / nessuno se lo aspetta...


Ora ci siamo! E mentre scrivevi, editavo il mio post per la ennesima volta.


----------



## Nunou

Matou...accidenti a chi parla "strano" e buonanotte a tutti noi/voi!!


----------

